# need 2-3 for June 1



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Need 2-3 for Red Snapper trip June 1. 26ft Glacer Bay cat. Will share expensives and fish. Have lots of equipment or bring your own. Leave out of state park. Call Bill at
678-643-9305


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you talking about over towards Orange Beach ?


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*state park*

Big Lagoon state park.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*2 or 3 for June 1*

Red Snapper opening day, and no one want to go? Are there no fisherman left on this site? No one wants a limit of Red Snapper over 10lbs? Will I have to cancel or run a solo trip?
Bill


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Crikey! I have company for 2 weeks and can't go, or I'd be all over this like flies on a cow chip. Dammit!


----------



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

Are you fishing in FL waters? I might be able to get free if you are still planning on going.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Send me a private message. I'm considering going out solo on my boat that day. My only issue with going out on someone else's boats is the electronics. I'm not willing to give up spots for one trip on someone else's boat.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*reply*

Sent a PM, but need to know if you are going or not.
Bill


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Snapper*

Hey Bill,

If you can't find anyone to go with you, you can come with us on Monday. Give me a call at 256---786-9746. I'll be down Saturday mid-day fishing Sunday and Monday.

Wayne


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I shot you a reply. Because of uncertainty with my schedule and when I can get down, count me out and find somebody that is more certain. I don't want to hang you out to dry.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I wish I could go with you Bill, but I've got school until 11:30. Good luck out there.


----------

